# Need Your Help



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

im thinking about buying a used browning a bolt composite stalker in near new condition for $550 cdn, i was wondering if thats a good price or if this rifle is accurate enough for me.


----------



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

Its a 30 06 "excellent" condition used


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I believe that would put it somewhere around $400 US funds, which would not be too bad IF it is in excellent condition. 30-06 is a very good caliber and will be good enough for just about anything you want to hunt. As far as being accurate enough for you, depends on what you are going to do with it. General hunting, yes. If you want to head shoot houseflys at 100 yards, probably not.  My friends son has one in 270 and loves it. If the gun feels right to you, go for it.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

huntin 1 is right, what is "accurate enough" for you. 30-06 is more than adequate for most hunting on North American continent, unless you're going for dangerous game. Then you want to be reallllly careful. You might check gunbroker.com or some of the other gun lists online to see what other people are asking/getting for a similar rifle. I think this is not a bad price, not a steal, but fair. Opinion, not fact. If you want a Browning, it's probably pretty good. I bought my 30-06 for less new, but it is a new, relatively untried model (Rem 710). Like i said, fair, not a steal, good gun.


----------



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

How accurate should a gun be for grizzley bear and elk? would the a blot be enough for it.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I would be more than surprised if that gun was not accurate enough for elk and grizly, unless you plan to shoot past 4-500 yds regularly. I would be careful about using it for grizzly, however, without another STOUT back-up. Don't get me wrong. I have every respect for the 30-06 and cannot think of any hunting I want to do in the forseeable future I could not do with the 30-06, but I believe it is iffy for grizzly. There are too many stories of 338's only slowing them down before the 4th or 5th shot. Now if that was a garand, and rebarreled in 35 Whelen, that would be interesting. Let's put it this way. If I was hunting Grizzly with a 30-06, I would be wearing a diaper, just in case.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Have it re-chambered in 30-06 Springfield Ackley Improved and you will find longer case life and near magnum results. The 30-06 Springfield long case neck is idea for the heavier 180 through 220 grain bullets. Grizzly is easily within reach.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You do what you want, but if I was hunting grizzly with ANY 30 cal, I'd still be wearing those diapers. Will the 30-06 kill a grizzly? Absolutely! Every single time and before it charges and eats your a$$? Whoops, well, maybe not EVERY time, and that goes for EVERY 30 cal. My opinion, shared by many, not all. Should you pass up that deal based on this? No. But be careful, very careful, when picking a gun to hunt dangerous game. Of course, I have already admitted to being a glorious coward.


----------

